# Airing up at Fort Fisher



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

As some of you may remember, there used to be a white painted general store just south of the pillars on the way to Fort Fisher. They had a gravel loop with a WONDERFUL industrial air compressor, completely free of charge for trucks coming off the beach. Took no more than a few minutes to air up four 33" tires. I heard through the gravevine that the owner passed a few years ago, and soon after the store was gutted and bulldozed down. 

Are there any other decent places between the Fort and say CB to air back up? There are 2 gas stations with air pumps (cost $$$) that I know of that are an absolute pain in the @$$ to try and get in/out of, especially on a busy weekend. I have a little 12V air compressor but it takes literally 30 minutes for me to air four 33" tires up from 20 to 35psi. Before I buy a heavy duty, off road rated air compressor (looking at the Viair 400P Automatic), I figured I'd ask yall wonderful folks that fish/ORV the same place I do.


----------



## fishslayer123 (Jun 9, 2020)

I was wondering the same thing. I moved here recently and got an annual pass for Ft Fisher and hit up a gas station a few minutes up the road every time I went. $1.50 for four minutes of air...

Also wondering if there are any bait shops in Kure Beach or Carolina Beach, or any local surf fishing reports.


----------



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

fishslayer123 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I moved here recently and got an annual pass for Ft Fisher and hit up a gas station a few minutes up the road every time I went. $1.50 for four minutes of air...
> 
> Also wondering if there are any bait shops in Kure Beach or Carolina Beach, or any local surf fishing reports.


I have friends that work at Tex's Tackle in Wilmington, they can give you good reports on what's biting and where. 

I usually get my shrimp or mullet at Seaview Crab Company. Big blue seafood market just past the Food Lion in Myrtle Grove, before you go over the Snows Cut bridge.


----------



## Fishhunt-365 (Aug 28, 2019)

Dogfish Dan said:


> As some of you may remember, there used to be a white painted general store just south of the pillars on the way to Fort Fisher. They had a gravel loop with a WONDERFUL industrial air compressor, completely free of charge for trucks coming off the beach. Took no more than a few minutes to air up four 33" tires. I heard through the gravevine that the owner passed a few years ago, and soon after the store was gutted and bulldozed down.
> 
> Are there any other decent places between the Fort and say CB to air back up? There are 2 gas stations with air pumps (cost $$$) that I know of that are an absolute pain in the @$$ to try and get in/out of, especially on a busy weekend. I have a little 12V air compressor but it takes literally 30 minutes for me to air four 33" tires up from 20 to 35psi. Before I buy a heavy duty, off road rated air compressor (looking at the Viair 400P Automatic), I figured I'd ask yall wonderful folks that fish/ORV the same place I do.


Yep that was the Trading post. Red is dearly missed. Was the best store on the beach. Been fishing the fort for many many years. As for air I bought a smitty built portable compressor. I can air up four 31 inch tires in about 5 minutes. It's well worth the cash


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's what I use got it of off Facebook for 20 bucks i put 120 lbs before I go to ft Fisher when i come out fill tires up in about 5 minutes and gone it's weights about 20lbs takes hardly any room in back of truck


----------



## hangout (Dec 9, 2016)

A bike air pump for less than 10 bucks will do things, though it takes pretty hard work.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

A bike air pump would prob kill you if you tried to air up with that.....

Been going for years, always stop at seaview for bait. They have fishbites, shrimp, bloodworms, etc. And even fishheads sometimes too.

As for airing up, there are no good solution s outside of buying something to take with you. Best place I have found is the gas station on the right (Circle K at Myrtle Grove), as it has decent air pump. I have a 2500 suburban so it still takes me about 10 min to air up, and two tires each cycle for $3. But it gets it done.

Have researched the pumps, and the Viair seem to be a good choice. I would get the biggest that is rv rated. 

ARB is in my future, onboard air


----------

